#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  How much do you drink?

## Satonic

I have just realised I have fallen in to the habit of drinking 3 or 4 large beers a night, at home or going out. If I'm out on a pool night or a footy match i'll drink double that.

I only ever really drink beer, maybe a decent brandy once or twice a year.

I didn't really notice but I think its been a while since I went a day without a beer.

I'm not sure if that is excessive or not? I have always enjoyed a beer.

Just interested in how much do you guys drink?

----------


## S Landreth

I don't

----------


## Travelmate

Just taken a sabbatical from drinking.

----------


## Satonic

> Just taken a sabbatical from drinking.


Thinking of doing the same for a month or 2. But the football is just about to start back up so that's going to be hard. 

Maybe I'll just cut it down to weekends only  :mid:

----------


## WilliamBlake

I don't drink any more.



(And I don't drink any less.)

----------


## Ratchaburi

5 long necks a night get a bit old these day so 5 a good number.
I drink from the bottle ice cold

 ::chitown::

----------


## Stinky

I have been a heavy drinker in the past but now it's just the one bottle of vodka to wash my curry down with, and a few Jaggermiesters, maybe a bottle of Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer if I can find it, and the odd flaming Sambuca for a nightcap.
Apart from that I try to keep it to a minimum.

----------


## Rigger

I dont drink for 5 weeks at work, but for my 5 weeks at home I drink probably 4 nights a week. if its a just a normal night 5 to 6 small bottles if its a big night I switch to vodka with red bull or shark or JWB coke.

Then you have the days that a friend turns up and you start drinking 10:00 in the morning

----------


## klong toey

I drink far to much.
Coffee.

----------


## nedwalk

I drink bloody heaps..i love beer!!!!
but in saying that, i have strength of resolve not to drink when i,m working, the last thing i need to do is deal with clients half pissed..when i feel like haveing a lash i turn of the phone and have my time..but usually i,m dry 6.5days a week, till play time, then i drink but only to excess..where is the fun in haveing only one or two beers!!!

cheers LARS.. it seems your tip worked mate...i,ll buy you a nice one when i see you again mate  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

^^Espresso. My last bad habit. 

I seldom drink alcohol anymore and when I do it is only one or two glasses of wine or beer.

----------


## CNF55

I drink quite a lot of beer when I go out (3-4 times a week) but the evenings I stay at home it's mostly water. 

Still - I probably average 5-6 small bottles a day.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Working or at home - never.

Out on the lash. Rarely keep count, but it's a lot more than you describe.

Yeah, Footy season really doesn't help.

 :Smile:

----------


## ATVB

*Take this 20 question test to help you decide whether or not you are an alcoholic.*  *Answer YES or NO to the following questions.*
       1. Do you lose time from work due to drinking? 
        YES __ NO __
       2. Is drinking making your home life unhappy? 
        YES __ NO __
       3. Do you drink because you are shy with other people?
        YES __ NO __
       4. Is your drinking affecting your reputation? 
        YES __ NO __
       5. Have you ever felt remorse after drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       6. Have you ever got into financial difficulties as a result of drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       7. Do you turn to lower companions and an inferior environment when drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       8. Does your drinking make you careless of your familys welfare?
        YES __ NO __
       9. Has your ambition decreased since drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       10. Do you crave a drink at a definite time?
        YES __ NO __
       11. Do you want a drink the next morning?
        YES __ NO __
       12. Does drinking cause you to have difficulty in sleeping?
        YES __ NO __
       13. Has your efficiency decreased since drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       14. Is drinking jeopardizing your job or business?
        YES __ NO __
       15. Do you drink to escape from worries or trouble?

YES __ NO __
       16. Do you drink alone?
        YES __ NO __
       17. Have you ever had a complete loss of memory as a result of drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       18. Has your physician ever treated you for drinking?
        YES __ NO __
       19. Do you drink to build up your self-confidence?
        YES __ NO __
       20. Have you ever been to a hospital or institution because of drinking?
        YES __ NO __
*What's your score?* 
If you have answered YES to any one of the questions, there is a definite warning that you may be an alcoholic. 
       If you have answered YES to any two, the chances are that you are an alcoholic.
       If you answered YES to three or more, you are definitely an alcoholic.
       (The test questions are used at Johns Hopkins University  Hospital, Baltimore, MD, in deciding whether or not a patient is an  alcoholic).

----------


## Stinky

> If you have answered YES to any two, the chances are that you are an alcoholic.


And if you answered no to less than four of then then you are a boring old fart.

----------


## Little Chuchok

two bottles of Red a week. normally  decent South Island pinot noir.

----------


## Pol the Pot

I'm a binge drinker. Don't drink during the week, then quite often crash on Saturdays.

Beers and chasers. I remain calm though. My barkeep puts me in a taxi and my wife brings me to bed.

----------


## somtamslap

2-3 large Australian Award Winners of an evening. Never more than that because I never go out.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

4-8 Large Leos

----------


## Stumpy

Maybe a Grey Goose on the rocks with a lime twist every week and a half or so. That shits expensive here so I nurse a bottle. I cant stand the beer here so that in itself is a GREAT deterrent and saves a butt load of money

IMHO sheer boredom makes it very easy here to get caught in a rut of drinking a lot. 

Quite honestly, I would prefer to burn some medical grade glaucoma material as we call it. :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stinky

What's that Grey Goose like? It's thirty quid a bottle in tesco so I've never bought any.

----------


## ltnt

If your not waking up with you head in the crapper its a good sign you're not drinking to much.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

3 or 4 large Leos or Singha Lights if available, a week.

----------


## ltnt

After looking at the 20 questions, I didn't even know I was an alcoholic at the time.  I just knew I needed to change something in my life and alcohol was first on the list. Sober for 20 years now.

----------


## Stumpy

> What's that Grey Goose like? It's thirty quid a bottle in tesco so I've never bought any.


Extremely smooth. Chill a bottle in the freezer, poor over a few rocks, quick twist of lime. Sips excellent. Rated 96 in the world Vodka expo. There are better ones but not here in "Amazing Thailand"

I would not mix anything with it at that price. If you are gonna do that, use Absolut.

----------


## Stinky

> Extremely smooth. Chill a bottle in the freezer, poor over a few rocks, quick twist of lime. Sips excellent. Rated 96 in the world Vodka expo. There are better ones but not here in "Amazing Thailand"


That sounds like it's worth a go. Have you tried Bison? A very fragrant vodka from Poland, it goes for about 18 quid a bottle round these parts which us a little above the others but it's not a bad one.

----------


## FailSafe

Hardly ever these days- the last binge would have been in April, and the next will probably be in December.

I used to hit the booze a lot harder, but I decided it wasn't doing me much good so I set it aside.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Extremely smooth. Chill a bottle in the freezer, poor over a few rocks, quick twist of lime. Sips excellent. Rated 96 in the world Vodka expo. There are better ones but not here in "Amazing Thailand"
> 
> 
> That sounds like it's worth a go. Have you tried Bison? A very fragrant vodka from Poland, it goes for about 18 quid a bottle round these parts which us a little above the others but it's not a bad one.


^ I have not, in fact have not seen it. I will look next time out and about. I do not drink much anymore but a nice Vodka over the rocks can cool ya off. I used to go to Vodka expo's in Las Vegas and try them. Man there are some good ones but carry a hefty price tag. If ever that way go to "Red Square" in Mandalay Bay. They have over 125 different Vodka's in the freezer and the bar is made of ice so the glass stays chilled the entire time. :Smile:

----------


## perthowen

> I have just realised I have fallen in to the habit of drinking 3 or 4 large beers a night, at home or going out. If I'm out on a pool night or a footy match i'll drink double that.
> 
> I only ever really drink beer, maybe a decent brandy once or twice a year.
> 
> I didn't really notice but I think its been a while since I went a day without a beer.
> 
> I'm not sure if that is excessive or not? I have always enjoyed a beer.
> 
> Just interested in how much do you guys drink?


more than you! ::chitown::

----------


## davearn

sufficient

----------


## barbaro

> Just interested in how much do you guys drink?


Honestly, it _depends._

When I busy with work - meaning working a lot - I drink very little.  I want to maintain my energy level for my job.

However..... :Smile: .....for better or worse, when my work slows down, which it does twice per year, I drink more.  

I usually don't start nursing, ice cold beers until about 4 PM (sometimes I wait until 7 PM).  

I eat a medium sized meal, then have 2-3 large tigers beers.  Then a glass of red wine.  _Cabernet Savignon_ or _Merlot_  I'll alternate between beers and 2-3 glasses of red wine for the night.  

When not working or slow with work, 

I'll drink 4-8 large Tigers, with the couple of glasses of red wine.  Sometimes I'll have a Gin & Tonic or Vodka Tonic.  

For happy hour there is a place that serves Long Islan Ice Teas with a generous pour for $2.

In sum, it depends.

----------


## Fondles

> I have just realised I have fallen in to the habit of drinking 3 or 4 large beers a night, at home or going out. If I'm out on a pool night or a footy match i'll drink double that.
> 
> I only ever really drink beer, maybe a decent brandy once or twice a year.
> 
> I didn't really notice but I think its been a while since I went a day without a beer.
> 
> I'm not sure if that is excessive or not? I have always enjoyed a beer.
> 
> Just interested in how much do you guys drink?


Iam about the same, prolly 4 large San Mig Lights at home every night after I get home from work whilst dicking around doing shit, friday nights I start off at home with about the same then go out and get well cunted. Don't drink Saturday nights due to my hatred of beer (fuckin hangovers), sundays is about 6  large San Mig Lights whilst dicking around at home then cooking a roast late afternoon for dinner, in bed by 8.00pm though.

----------


## Bower

> I have been a heavy drinker in the past but now it's just the one bottle of vodka to wash my curry down with, and a few Jaggermiesters, maybe a bottle of Crabbies alcoholic ginger beer if I can find it, and the odd flaming Sambuca for a nightcap.
> Apart from that I try to keep it to a minimum.


 
If you like the alcoholic ginger beer (and i do) try Hollows & Fentimans, its delicious and only improved with a large gin in it, lots of ice and a twist of lime.......not too many mind !

----------


## DJ Pat

When I was in Thailand it was 5-6 Leos with a couple of large Changs to give me a kick late on around 12-1am every night. Just before I returned to the UK it had got up to 10-12 big bottles, 4 Changs and 8 Leos. 

Back in England I stopped and used valium to fend off the sweaty sleepless nights. 

Now, 2 years on it's just saturdays weed & 6 big bottled beers (San Miguel or Singha which is £1.60 a big bottle= about 75 Baht) with a glass of white wine or two. I do too much in the week to drink and I sleep much better.

----------


## Neo

I'm not drinking any more...

                                                                                                                        ..but I'm not drinking any less.

----------


## Stinky

> If you like the alcoholic ginger beer (and i do) try Hollows & Fentimans, its delicious and only improved with a large gin in it, lots of ice and a twist of lime.......not too many mind !


Thanks, I've not heard of Hollows & Fentimans before so I'll have to track it down, never heard of putting a gin in with it either so thats defiantly getting a try too.

----------


## Stinky

> They have over 125 different Vodka's in the freezer and the bar is made of ice so the glass stays chilled the entire time


Sounds heavenly  :Very Happy:

----------


## nigelandjan

Dont know if its an age related thing but hardly a drop now ,, infact a green tea ( decaffinated ) every evening + orange juice + lemonade + ice  before with me dinner  :Smile: 


                 Used to knock it back when younger ,especially on the old nights away from home on the lorries ,, was very lucky not to be breathalysed in the mornings ,, I would think the bloody bag would have melted with the fumes .

                         Having said that would quite happily have a beer if i met anyone from here in Udon when I am there ,,,, have no opinions on what others drink as its up to them  , but it grates a bit when all I mabe want is a diet coke or whatever and someone is telling me is advising me I have to drink this or that to enjoy myself  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> but it grates a bit when all I mabe want is a diet coke or whatever and someone is telling me is advising me I have to drink this or that to enjoy myself


Yes but you got to have at least a couple of beers though  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> but it grates a bit when all I mabe want is a diet coke or whatever and someone is telling me is advising me I have to drink this or that to enjoy myself 
> 
> 
> Yes but you got to have at least a couple of beers though


 
I agree.  :bananaman:

----------


## nigelandjan

Stinky + Pat,,,,,,,, your  beginning to grate ,,,,,,,,, but I,ll drink to that  ::chitown::

----------


## Stinky

Cheers  :Beerchug:

----------


## jizzybloke

Don't drink much at all unless i'm out socialising in fact I had a bottle of pear Bulmers at home last night and that was probably the first time this year i've had a drink at home.
I lost half of it when I knocked the bugger over by accident!

----------


## Stinky

> Don't drink much at all unless i'm out socialising


And you do like to socialis don't you  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Up until about a month ago I'd only been drunk about 8 times this year. But we've started up ps3 nights again on a Monday so I have a bottle of whiskey or vodka every Monday.

----------


## khmen

> Don't drink much at all unless i'm out socialising in fact I had a bottle of pear Bulmers at home last night and that was probably the first time this year i've had a drink at home.
> I lost half of it when I knocked the bugger over by accident!


Hi, my name is Khmen and I'm an alcoholic according to the UK government. 

The UK government safe alcohol limit for men is 21 units. A pint of lager or a single measure of spirits is 2.5 units. No allowances for body weight or alcohol tolerance so they're utter bullshit from the get go.

I drink on average about 3 times the UK governments recommended safe limits per day/week, and thats without going out on the piss. If I do go on the lash I probably drink 2 times the weekly amount in one night, meaning I drink up to 5 times the recommended safe limit. 

That may sound a lot but it equates to 3 cans/5 bottles a night if not going out, not exactly excessive I dont think. I just enjoy a couple of beers (and the odd joint) to unwind after a stressful day of work so bollix to the government and their limits. 

I pay my taxes by working and pay my taxes again to buy a couple of beers for after work and I'll be fucked if a government recommendation is going to stop me enjoying them. I know what's excessive for me, not some faceless government department.

----------


## khmen

Haha, I think I might be in denial! :mid:

----------


## DJ Pat

> The UK government safe alcohol limit for men is 21 units..


No wonder everyone's so bloody miserable here.

----------


## jizzybloke

> And you do like to socialis don't you


Love it mate but don't do it very often!  :Sad:

----------


## khmen

Shit, I've just noticed that I've no idea why I quoted JizzyBloke in my first post on this thread...it has absolutely no relevance to what I then said! Maybe I really do drink too much cos I don't even remember doing that...hmmmmm. :Confused:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Shit, I've just noticed that I've no idea why I quoted JizzyBloke in my first post on this thread


I was gonna ask but I thought you might retaliate with an ALL CAPS ALCOHOLIC RAGE at me. :Smile: 


I think it was because he mentioned drinking at home. And you love that.

----------


## khmen

> Originally Posted by khmen
> 
> Shit, I've just noticed that I've no idea why I quoted JizzyBloke in my first post on this thread
> 
> 
> I was gonna ask but I thought you might retaliate with an ALL CAPS ALCOHOLIC RAGE at me.
> 
> 
> I think it was because he mentioned drinking at home. And you love that.


Yep, that must have been what got me started and my post just sort of went off on it's own tangent! 

This really is like Alcoholics Anonymous for me, cheers OP for making me take that important first step on the road to recovery.

Group Hug!

----------


## peterpan

> I binge.  15-20???(don't know because i blackout) in one night.
> 
> as you can imagine, i'm pretty trashed when i get back to my bedroom in the morning.


I have to say Meat, if you are really drinking that much its certainly a explanation for your Incoherent posting style.

----------


## bobo746

I only drink on days ending in Y

----------


## nigelandjan

> Up until about a month ago I'd only been drunk about 8 times this year. But we've started up ps3 nights again on a Monday so I have a bottle of whiskey or vodka every Monday.


                       Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus ! Princey a bottle in one night ?  a green on the way  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

I drink about 4 nights a week. But when I do it I do it right.

----------


## brettandlek

4 to 6 cans everyday, more on weekends.
However, its been two weeks now since I have had one.
I have conciously cut down coz i have been doing it way too long and am trying to give the liver and kidneys a break.
I now have two glasses of Chardonnay at and after dinner before retiring.

----------


## jamescollister

As the shrink said, how much to you drink. Reply don't drink, shrink. Denial is the first sign that you have a problem. jim

----------


## The Muffinman

One large Chang, 1/3 to 1/2 of a bottle of spirits every night.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Having said that would quite happily have a beer if i met anyone from here in Udon when I am there ,,,, have no opinions on what others drink as its up to them , but it grates a bit when all I mabe want is a diet coke or whatever and someone is telling me is advising me I have to drink this or that to enjoy myself


The beer is Thailand is shit, so I can quite understand you having a coke when in Udon.

----------


## Bobcock

> normally decent South Island pinot noir.


And boy, don't you lot do some nice ones????

I do suffer from that childish need to binge drink on Friday and Saturday.

Generally I don't drink Sunday to Thursday unless I have a reason to go out, someone visiting, this Wednesday was a leaving do. I no longer drink at home as well. Friday night after work will be around 10 - 15 small Heinekens depending on what time I need to be hom, if no need to be home, then occassionally I'll be out til 4 or 5 and uip that number.

Saturday morning I coach rugby, never missed it due to hangover, though I have on one occassion been pissed whilst coaching.

Saturday arvo is generally rugby on TV, and often like tomorrow into the evening.

Sunday I tend to leave for family day and  only have a beer in a restaurant.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> normally decent South Island pinot noir.
> 
> 
> And boy, don't you lot do some nice ones????


Not sure if your taking the piss  :Smile:  Bobby, but we really do have some gooduns.

Its supermarket wars when it comes to wine down here and they very often do unbelievable deals (Loss leaders) to get people in the door.

You can pick up a very palatable Red for around THB325

----------


## billy the kid

6 pints a week.

----------


## Stinky

From most of the replies on this thread it appears that TeakDoor is full of pussy livered shandy drinking woofers.  Shameful  :Sad:

----------


## FailSafe

^

I drink dangerously...

----------


## Ambrosia

Maybe once a month or two.

----------


## nigelandjan

> The beer is Thailand is shit, so I can quite understand you having a coke when in Udon.


        I quite enjoyed a Leo, Marmite from the bottle ,, infact it was 1 bottle ,, the missus ordered a box of it I think 12 bottles , I got to pay and the local villagers drank it ,, by the amount of clucking that followed I think it seemed to oil the wheels  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Marmite from the bottle


Marmite from the bottle!!!! You sir, are hardcore, and I thought I loved the stuff! :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok Princey  >>>>>>>>>> Pure  genius ! 




      Ok I know its not a bottle ,,,,,,, but it was  still delicious .


           BTW  you will have to excuse my poor grammer  I,m only a working class truck driver  :Smile:

----------


## Hampsha

I had over half of one of these today. 


That's pretty normal for me when I drink. I only drink once every 1-2 weeks but when I do I tend to drink quite a bit at least in my view. I'd guess it's really not that much compared to some people.

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> ...


 
not.....love NZ Pinot Noir..... although I adore my riojas....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I had over half of one of these today. 
> 
> 
> That's pretty normal for me when I drink. I only drink once every 1-2 weeks but when I do I tend to drink quite a bit at least in my view. I'd guess it's really not that much compared to some people.


You've been ripped off. It's only 105 Baht up here.

----------


## Stumpy

> The beer is Thailand is shit


This is a double edge sword for most of us.....I am glad it is shit as I would probably drink more as I have more free time now to relax and enjoy. However sad part is...It is shit so it really hurts when you want to finally have a good beer.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Fok I m not gunna tell you lot of part time piss heads but I m the guy that calls last orders at the bar please and I know that many people drink more than they will own up to. I can take it or leave it but when I m on it it's to the last man standing.

Bobcock did you make the rugby....hic?

----------


## Loy Toy

> and I know that many people drink more than they will own up to.


I represent that statement.............. :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

Living the Isaan dream  :rofl: 

As much as possible  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> I had over half of one of these today. 
> 
> 
> That's pretty normal for me when I drink. I only drink once every 1-2 weeks but when I do I tend to drink quite a bit at least in my view. I'd guess it's really not that much compared to some people.


Drinking that saves you the long trip eh?  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

On my 3 bottle of beer and as it's Saturday opened some god awful Thai whiskey. Will be drunk in an hour. Jim

----------


## Stinky

> Will be drunk in an hour


Now that's the kind of attitude *I* like  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mykinos

dependency, i fuking hate it. in other people.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by Smug Farang Bore
> 
> and I know that many people drink more than they will own up to.
> 
> 
> I represent that statement..............


Me too. I gotta come clean. Lemme get a drink and I will be right back to own up.... :rofl:

----------


## peterpan

I am the light weight on our community, drink 3 bottles per night, many around here drink 7 or 8 per night. 

Severe cut back on my previous drinking.
20 years ago  when it was a 26 oz bottle of rum each night, more if we were out on the piss.

----------


## IceSpike

I drink 8-12 Long Neck Leo''s a Day. That is a 18 hour day, I need 6 Hours Sleep. Maybe have two before BFast, always have eggs, then go for a jaunt on the Bike and stop for Bird watching and a Leo along the way!
Have Lunch at the local shops with a beer or three.
My Wife tells me I have consumed as many as 15 Beers in one Day. (30 Cans) 
Just an Honest response. But I still think I don't drink enough.

----------


## superman

Dear Agony Aunt,
I drink 3 bottles of Leo most nights and I wonder if it's too much !! As one gets older the body needs more time to repair itself, and the last thing I want to do is depart prematurely. Am I worrying to much ?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I drink 8-12 Long Neck Leo''s a Day. That is a 18 hour day, I need 6 Hours Sleep. Maybe have two before BFast, always have eggs, then go for a jaunt on the Bike and stop for Bird watching and a Leo along the way!
> Have Lunch at the local shops with a beer or three.
> My Wife tells me I have consumed as many as 15 Beers in one Day. (30 Cans) 
> Just an Honest response. But I still think I don't drink enough.


Livin' the dream...

----------


## alwarner

i drink far too much.  not to the point where i'm falling over (often) but i should definitely drink less. but the again, everyone needs a hobby, right? (hic)

----------


## Mykinos

life fukks you up, you drink, you do drugs, you smoke, ain't a brainer.

never did but i have truckloads of empathy for those who do.

watched friends die from the trip. wasted energy and good people all in the name of a high, fukk that.

----------


## Stinky

> 20 years ago when it was a 26 oz bottle of rum each night, more if we were out on the piss.


Respect  :Afro:

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by peterpan
> 
> 20 years ago when it was a 26 oz bottle of rum each night, more if we were out on the piss.
> 
> 
> Respect


 Can't drink rum, if I do want to fight everyone. I stick to beer and sometimes a bottle of whiskey. A very melow man. Jim

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by peterpan
> ...


Im ok with rum, but gin makes me feel very down and angry. For that reason I stopped drinking it which was a shame as I like the taste of a G&T.

Jack and ginger took its place for a while.

----------


## Stinky

> Can't drink rum, if I do want to fight everyone. I stick to beer and sometimes a bottle of whiskey. A very melow man. Jim


I think everyone has their problems with certain spirits, mine is vodka, when I start I dont want to stop  :Very Happy:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Dear Agony Aunt,
> I drink 3 bottles of Leo most nights and I wonder if it's too much !! As one gets older the body needs more time to repair itself, and the last thing I want to do is depart prematurely. Am I worrying to much ?


            Have another and I,ll let you know  :Smile:

----------


## waradmiral

> After looking at the 20 questions, I didn't even know I was an alcoholic at the time. I just knew I needed to change something in my life and alcohol was first on the list. Sober for 20 years now.


 
Most alcos dont know they are addicts or pretend it's normal to drink every night.

If you drink more than 20 alcoholic drinks a week you are an alco. Many Uni students would fit into this category but when you're 20 your body can handle alcohol a lot easier and hangovers dont last as long.

I have two friends who drink heaps and they are so slow when it comes to doing things. They dont smoke dope but you'd think they would. 

Can't see the benefit of drinking lots. Waste of money.

----------


## Carrabow

[quote=waradmiral;1838801]


> After looking at the 20 questions, I didn't even know I was an alcoholic at the time. I just knew I needed to change something in my life and alcohol was first on the list. Sober for 20 years now.


 
Most alcos dont know they are addicts or pretend it's normal to drink every night.

*I thought it was (burp)*

If you drink more than 20 alcoholic drinks a week you are an alco. . 

*40 + so I do not qualify for that catagory*

Can't see the benefit of drinking lots.

*I can, It is better than wearing blinders (living the Isaan deam)*

----------


## Bobcock

> If you drink more than 20 alcoholic drinks a week you are an alco.


Rubbish.

----------


## Loy Toy

> If you drink more than 20 alcoholic drinks a week you are an alco.





> Rubbish.


I have to agree with you this time Bob. 55555

I only drink when I find myself entertaining or visiting friends and if I am not doing that I never touch the stuff, don't even think about it.

Last night I had about 15 beers and the night before about the same. Probably won't have another beer until the next social meeting is arranged.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Well I m fucked then Bob.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Well I m fucked then Bob.


Fooken ell Smug.............What are you doing up so early?.........or have you not gone to bed yet?  :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

I drink 2-3 large Leo's pretty much nightly.  On some occasions I won't have a drink at all...Not that often,though.   I tend to stay away from the Thai whiskey, On top of them tasting like shit they give me massive headaches.

----------


## Stinky

> I tend to stay away from the Thai whiskey, On top of them tasting like shit they give me massive headaches.


Petrol can do that.

----------


## Nokturnal

> Originally Posted by ArcherBKK
> 
>  I tend to stay away from the Thai whiskey, On top of them tasting like shit they give me massive headaches.
> 
> 
> Petrol can do that.



Haha I thought it tasted more like varnish than petrol.

----------


## Stinky

I know it's fouls stuff isnt it.

----------


## Stumpy

> Can't drink rum, if I do want to fight everyone. I stick to beer and sometimes a bottle of whiskey. A very melow man. Jim
> 			
> 		
> 
> I think everyone has their problems with certain spirits, mine is vodka, when I start I dont want to stop


My problem too Stinky. Cant stop on a good Vodka

The drink I need to avoid is the "Get Away" named accordingly by my friend and I. It is 2 part Henny and 1 part Grand Marnier. In a small bowl pour extremely hot water, set glass in the water. Heat the concoction up until you see the alcy reduced to the walls of the glass then enjoy sipping. I have many a blacked out night on that shit and I have been told I tell alot of people to "Get Away from me" after 3 or more of them. Hence why I do not drink much anymore....or so I tell myself after a few...  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Nokturnal

^^^Get away sounds damn good.  :Smile:

----------


## welshtaffia

My doctor as told me to start drinking less.
been hunting high and low cant seem to find a pint of it any where  :cmn: )

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by waradmiral
> 
> If you drink more than 20 alcoholic drinks a week you are an alco.
> 
> 
> Rubbish.


Never had that drink... Is it good?  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> My doctor as told me to start drinking less.
> been hunting high and low cant seem to find a pint of it any where )


I know where you can find _Jus_...

Jus whatever your friends give you  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

Vodka is my downfall too.  I just love the stuff, gin used to make me sad.

I also like my white wine.

Beer when it is only very hot outside.  Kilkenny when I am feeling rich.  About 6 pounds a pint here at the moment....

And I am sure that that Thai whiskey tastes like TCP, or perhaps that is only to my delicate palate.

Yes, I drink too much.  But about 10 years ago I also sniffed and swallowed too many drugs and got over them.  Not touched them for about 5 years apart from a monthly wee toke.

----------


## CCFC

I follow the true Rastafari way of life.  No Alcohol, no Tobacco, no Meat.  I have only been doing it for about a year, but I urge you all to stop drinking.  It makes you stupid.

----------


## FailSafe

^

But lots of weed is OK, though- that doesn't make you stupid...

----------


## Mykinos

gotta know when to stop before you drop. crutches.

----------


## CCFC

> ^
> 
> But lots of weed is OK, though- that doesn't make you stupid...



Burning the herb is good for you.  It cleans the mind and opens it up to the truth.  Alcohol turns you into a gibbering idiot, it makes stupid people look even more stupid.  I've done some proper silly things when pissed (mostly inserting my willy into dirty holes)  I'm happy I will never be pissed again!

----------


## Mykinos

> Burning the herb is good for you. It cleans the mind and opens it up to the truth.


 bollocks.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by CCFC
> 
> Burning the herb is good for you. It cleans the mind and opens it up to the truth.
> 
> 
>  bollocks.


Hahaha! You tell those poorly dressed douchers...

----------


## CCFC

> Originally Posted by CCFC
> 
> Burning the herb is good for you. It cleans the mind and opens it up to the truth.
> 
> 
>  bollocks.



I'm devastated you put a red dot on me.  Hope it made you feel better.  You must be a real tough guy, that's some serious hardcore shit there bruv.

----------


## CCFC

> Originally Posted by Mykinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CCFC
> ...


I guess you're refering to Rastas.  I dont have Dreads, I'm blonde haired & blue eyed.  I probably dress better than you given that you're a dumb American titwank.  Who else would use the word "Douchers"  What a twat!  Give me a red you fucking fairy!

----------


## Nokturnal

^^Wow you're just asking for it.

----------


## Mykinos

we're on a roll.

----------


## patsycat

Wot the fuck is going on.

Nothing wrong with sitting beside my lake in Geneva and smoking a wee spliff.  And the police just walk past, enjoying the summer relaxation...  They even have those push me pull you bikes.  Which are quite nice, especially when they wear nice tight shorts.

They even have a rock group.  Do a good rendition of Cocaine and I Shot the Sherrif!!!

----------


## Nokturnal

> Wot the fuck is going on.
> 
> Nothing wrong with sitting beside my lake in Geneva and smoking a wee spliff.  And the police just walk past, enjoying the summer relaxation...  They even have those push me pull you bikes.  Which are quite nice, especially when they wear nice tight shorts.


Nothing wrong with that IMO.... So long as you're not behaving like CCFC afterward. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bettyboo

A bit harsh against the blonde 'rasta', me thinks.

Anyways, I don't drink much compared to past years, but I've recently slipped into a drink problem: I've started tobuy/drink Sapporo, and at 120 baht for a little can, it's too expensive (compared to say Tiger at about one third of the price). Tastes nice though.

----------


## Bettyboo

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/forkintheroad/_42574801_sapporo203.jpg

----------


## IceSpike

> life fukks you up, you drink, you do drugs, you smoke, ain't a brainer.
> 
> never did but i have truckloads of empathy for those who do.
> 
> watched friends die from the trip. wasted energy and good people all in the name of a high, fukk that.


But like you said, Good People. ::chitown::

----------


## Mykinos

the shite hits all at some point, i ain't jaysus, to me all people are 'good' until they prove otherwise.

----------


## Carrabow

> I follow the true Rastafari way of life. No Alcohol, no Tobacco, no Meat. I have only been doing it for about a year, but I urge you all to stop drinking. It makes you stupid.


Says WHO ?  :Confused:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by CCFC
> 
> What a twat! Give me a red you fucking fairy!
> 
> 
> Have another red you fag, just because you were a cnut on the piss and couldnt handle it doesnt me us guys that drink sensibly  need to stop


He is off in the corner with a big fat dooby  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mykinos
> ...


I thought Rastas were peaceful dope smoking ganga freaks? What do you guys do when you get the munchies? Suck on a wooden spoon covered in Vegemite?

----------


## CCFC

> ^^
> You need to chill with a  frosty beer you do..



I dont drink mate.  I was never a big drinker, and sometimes the thought of a cold Beer sounds good.  But you have to stand by beliefs.
My mind and body are much healthier than you drinkers, tobacco abusers and pork eaters.  I feel invincible.

----------


## CCFC

> Originally Posted by CCFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bsnub
> ...



Eat lots of fresh Fish, Veggies I eat Eggs, Bread.  _Lots of nice stuff you can eat, cut out the meat._

----------


## Stinky

> and sometimes the thought of a cold Beer sounds good


it always sounds good to me  :Smile:  but health probs has forced me to limit my consumption of late, hopefully I'll be back up to speed soon enough  :Yup:

----------


## Loy Toy

> I feel invincible.


Does it taste good and how much does it cost a Kg?

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CCFC
> ...


I am a seafood guy

I see food I eat it, then chase it down with copious amounts of booze  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

> Eat lots of fresh Fish, Veggies I eat Eggs, Bread. Lots of nice stuff you can eat, cut out the meat.





> I dont drink mate


How boring must your life be ? Are you sure your not dead.

----------


## isanmick

My shop keeper just sent me a message via my mother-in-law "when is my best customer coming back, I miss Mick"

----------


## Carrabow

> My shop keeper just sent me a message via my mother-in-law "when is my best customer coming back, I miss Mick"


Our local village shop closes at 8:00 pm. If I wake the owner up in the middle night which I have many many times, he sells me beer so the boys can drink to wee hours of the morning. 

So I guess that makes me his best _cussmer_  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

Got shit faced last night. A carton of chang here costs 50 baht a stubbie good cheap drinking.

----------


## grasshopper

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> 
> ^^
> You need to chill with a  frosty beer you do..
> 
> 
> 
> I dont drink mate.  I was never a big drinker, and sometimes the thought of a cold Beer sounds good.  But you have to stand by beliefs.
> My mind and body are much healthier than you drinkers, tobacco abusers and pork eaters.  I feel invincible.


And what does Invincible have to say about that sort of behaviour?

----------


## isanmick

> Originally Posted by CCFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Stinky
> ...


I too get the feeling I am Invincible riding my yamaha mio home from a long session at my shop.

----------


## sabang

I enjoy a drink, always have. For most of my adult life I have drunk nearly every day, although binges (while not unknown) have fortunately been a minority of those days.

In my early 50's now, and I'm noticing two things. Firstly, it takes less to get me 'drunk' than it used to. Secondly, I don't actually want to drink as much, or as often. I probably have a beer every second day now, and generally not to excess- although that still happens sometimes. Ah, there's a third thing I should mention- when I do drink to excess, I pay the price more these days. That is probably a good thing, given my propensities. I used to be renowned for my capacity to drink copiously and often, and suffer no apparent hangover.

Same old story, innit? Moderate drinking is fine. But how does an individual 'moderate' who has a propensity to drink? In my case, it just seems to be the aging process. Some people have no choice but to go cold turkey, or die.

----------


## Stumpy

> I enjoy a drink, always have. For most of my adult life I have drunk nearly every day, although binges (while not unknown) have fortunately been a minority of those days.
> 
> In my early 50's now, and I'm noticing two things. Firstly, it takes less to get me 'drunk' than it used to. Secondly, I don't actually want to drink as much, or as often. I probably have a beer every second day now, and generally not to excess- although that still happens sometimes. Ah, there's a third thing I should mention- when I do drink to excess, I pay the price more these days. That is probably a good thing, given my propensities. I used to be renowned for my capacity to drink copiously and often, and suffer no apparent hangover.
> 
> Same old story, innit? Moderate drinking is fine. But how does an individual 'moderate' who has a propensity to drink? In my case, it just seems to be the aging process. Some people have no choice but to go cold turkey, or die.


Great comment Sab. I partied very hard during my college days and it carried on for about 5 years after I graduated. In fact most of my 2nd year(which btw I had a 3.89 GPA) I was inebriated . How I held grades like that I still scratch my head. 

I did go completely dry after my first born and did not have a drink for nearly 10 years. Pretty rewarding in many ways. I reacquainted myself with pot later and found it better and still do as it was something where I could take a one or 2 puffs from a blunt and cruise after kids were lights out. Beauty was I could hop up in morning and nooooo problem. Of course US companies started testing and that ended that.

Drinking now is way too much work and takes a helluva a long time to get it out of your system if ya binge one. I, like you, could drink and hold up a party but at what price? Now I like to sip a glass of Vodka once every week or so. Of course here no blunts so that I do miss but its alright.

----------


## nedwalk

I REITERATE..I FERKIN LOVE BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...but only in excessive quantities..where 's the fun in only one or two  :Drunk:

----------


## Stinky

> Got shit faced last nigh


Same as, I shouldn't have because I'm still under doctors orders but sometimes it just has to be done  :Yup:

----------


## Carrabow

> I REITERATE..I FERKIN LOVE BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...but only in excessive quantities..where 's the fun in only one or two


I had this dream for a long long time and for many many months, and just last night I had a dream I had two Beers at once

Ooooh I love Beer, 

Beer it makes you happy and never leaves you blue and if you drink one with me I know you'll be happy too

----------


## Carrabow

I love my Beer oh so much and while watchin' my sports, I love my Beer oh so much it even comes in Quarts

Ooooh I love Beer, 

Beer it makes you happy and never leaves you blue and if you drink one with me I know you'll be happy too

----------


## Bobcock

Too much beer is never enough.....

Went on a quick errand last night, 5 hours and a belly fullnof beer later.....

Today I play golf, and tonight I shall try to catch upwith KW in Soi 33, a belly full of beer later......

Tomorrow rugby in the pub, a belly fullnof beer later.......

----------


## Loy Toy

I thought all the pubs would be closed today being Mum's Day and all?

----------


## bsnub

I am drinking beer right now. Hell I love it so much it is my Av!!

----------


## nigelandjan

> Firstly, it takes less to get me 'drunk' than it used to


           I would think that,s good news mate  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

My Bro's and cousin came over last night with vodka and beer, I've been drinking much less than I used to but when they come around there ain't no getting away from a piss up, it's like it's the law.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I am drinking beer right now. Hell I love it so much it is my Av!!


           That,s worrying with you going to work the next day with all them guns

----------


## Carrabow

:ourrules:  You guys drink, I consume. It's got a whole different meaning.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> I am drinking beer right now. Hell I love it so much it is my Av!!
> 
> 
>            That,s worrying with you going to work the next day with all them guns


Such a stereotype and sad really. I am a very chill person. I would never harm my fellow man unless it was over life, property or liberty. Thats what all you sad sacks do not understand. 99.99% of all gun owners in America are good people.

 I guess it is better to be disarmed, unable to defend yourself and getting robbed and fucked in the ass by some lowlife Jamaican scumbag in the ally next to your flat.  :cmn:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I am a very chill person


 :rofl:  When your sober. :Smile: 




> 99.99% of all gun owners in America are good people.


That still leaves 30,874 nutters! :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 99.99% of all gun owners in America are good people.
> That still leaves 30,874 nutters!


And that right there is the danger to everybody........ :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stinky

> getting robbed and fucked in the ass by some lowlife Jamaican scumbag in the ally next to your flat.


That might b a plus for some here...... where is socal  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

My quarter bottle of vodka seems to have evaporated last night.  Bugger these hot summer nights...

I blame it on the cat, obviously.

No worries, got a bottle of wine hidden away somewhere.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I bought a box of wine last night and didn't drink any. Slowly tucking into it now though. :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> My *quarter bottle of vodka* seems to have evaporated last night. Bugger these hot summer nights...


Lightweight  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> getting robbed and fucked in the ass by some lowlife Jamaican scumbag in the ally next to your flat.
> 
> 
> That might b a plus for some here...... where is socal


Green on your way!! I think socal is a fucken plonker. Rightwing foxnews dipshit he is probably booners house boy.

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> getting robbed and fucked in the ass by some lowlife Jamaican scumbag in the ally next to your flat.
> 
> 
> That might b a plus for some here...... where is socal


yeh them north Americians like there guns and butt foking, my lastest trouble making when I am not on TD is to call the Canadians, Americians which they get all pissy about. But then I ask them do you live in north America

Yes

Well your foking north americian then arent you, bloody snap frozen seal bashing god dam cock suckers  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Green on your way!! I think socal is a fucken plonker. Rightwing foxnews dipshit he is probably booners house boy.


I cant make my mind up if he's a common variety troll or a nutter.

----------


## Stinky

> Well your foking north americian then arent you, bloody snap frozen seal bashing god dam cock suckers


 So you don't really like them then  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Green on your way!! I think socal is a fucken plonker. Rightwing foxnews dipshit he is probably booners house boy.
> 
> 
> I cant make my mind up if he's a common variety troll or a nutter.




Teakdoor is important to me.

----------


## Stinky

> I am not a troll.


I wasn't suggesting that you are troll, you misunderstood me mate  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Such a stereotype and sad really. I am a very chill person. I would never harm my fellow man unless it was over life, property or liberty. Thats what all you sad sacks do not understand. 99.99% of all gun owners in America are good people.


                Not sure why you have to take that kinda tone with me over such an innofensive jokey remark , you really must have a very low tolerance level ,, however on the plus side a bit of friendly fire and a red blob in my box from someone other than that piece of northern detritous who regularly blobs on me ( and others ) .

              Anyway being called a sad sack and a retard in my repo box is no big deal , feel free I have big shoulders . 

        What some people do,nt seem to grasp on here is the fact that there are many nationalities on here with many different senses of humour , I admit English humour to the outsider probably is,nt the easiest to understand ,, that,s why I sit back and try and see the other point of view , before spewing bilge out on here  :Smile: 

          BTW I havent repaid the red , I have a very happy life,, and I am sure you must be busy dishing out many red,s to those who WERE having a go at you on that post ,, if I remember right you said go on rip me to bits while I sleep I,ve had too much to drink ,,,,,,,,,,,,or something very similar

----------


## Carrabow

I thought this thread was about gettin shitE faced  :Confused: 

(Burp)

----------


## Stinky

Bsnub was/is shit faced that's the problem  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

> Bsnub was/is shit faced that's the problem


S.N.A.F.U ...good deal  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Teakdoor is important to me.


One day you may even visit Thailand. That'll be nice.

----------


## grasshopper

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Teakdoor is important to me.
> 
> 
> One day you may even visit Thailand. That'll be nice.


Meeeeeoooowwww!

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Such a stereotype and sad really. I am a very chill person. I would never harm my fellow man unless it was over life, property or liberty. Thats what all you sad sacks do not understand. 99.99% of all gun owners in America are good people.
> 
> 
>                 Not sure why you have to take that kinda tone with me over such an innofensive jokey remark , you really must have a very low tolerance level ,, however on the plus side a bit of friendly fire and a red blob in my box from someone other than that piece of northern detritous who regularly blobs on me ( and others ) .
> 
>               Anyway being called a sad sack and a retard in my repo box is no big deal , feel free I have big shoulders . 
> 
> ...


Good post and to you I extend my apologies.

----------


## Carrabow

No hangover today, woke up drunk and passed the baton back to myself  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> My mind and body are much healthier than you drinkers, tobacco abusers and pork eaters


are you a joo?  if you drink a nice bottle of Claret with your leg of pork, it all balances out

but yes, good fresh food is best and not much meat

everything in moderation works well, then your body can cope with any poisons

----------


## DrAndy

> my lastest trouble making when I am not on TD is to call the Canadians, Americians


oooerrr, watch out, Rigger is up to trouble-making

----------


## kmart

> I follow the true Rastafari way of life.  No Alcohol, no Tobacco, no Meat.  I have only been doing it for about a year, but I urge you all to stop drinking.  It makes you stupid.


As you are an Aryan person of the Rastafarian persuasion, perhaps you could help me? 
As quite a fan of the "reggae" genre of music, I have been struggling to interpret the lyrics to Althea & Donna's hit single "Uptown Top Ranking" for over 30 years now.

The lyrics are:

*Uptown Top Ranking*
    See me in me heels and ting 
Dem check sey we hip and ting 
True them no know and ting 
We have them going and ting 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 

See me upon the road and you call out to me 
Can you see me inna pants and ting 
See me in a 'alter back 
See me give you heart attack 
Gimme little bass, let me wind up me waist 
Uptown Top Ranking 

See me in me Benz and ting 
Drivin' through Constant Spring 
Them check sey me come from cosmo spring 
But a true dem no know and ting 
Dem no know sey we top ranking 
Lyrics www.allthelyrics.com/lyrics/black_box_recorder/ 
Uptown Top Ranking 

Shoulda see you in your ranking dread 
Check how we jamming and ting 
Love is all I bring in all me khaki suit and ting 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 

Watch how we chuck it and ting 
In a khaki suit and ting 
Love is all I bring in me khaki suit and ting 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 

See me pon the road and you call out to me 
True you see me in me pants and ting 
See me inna 'alter back 
See me give you heart attack 
Gimme little bass, make me wind up me waist 
Gimme little bass, make me wind up me waist 
Love is all I bring inna me khaki suit and ting 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 

You shoulda see me and the ranking dread, 
Check how we jamming and ting 
Love is all I bring inna me khaki suit and ting 
No pop no style, I strictly roots 
No pop no style, I strictly roots      





If you could transcribe the lyrics into English for me, I would be most appreciative, Bro. Irie.

----------


## Satonic

^ That tunes gonna stick in my head and haunt me now. Might even turn me to drinking to get over it.

----------


## Cujo

> Got shit faced last night. A carton of chang here costs 50 baht a stubbie good cheap drinking.


A LARGIE here is 20. (Tsing Tao)
Too easy too cheap.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Good post and to you I extend my apologies.


      accepted ,cheers we move on  :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

My old man's 80 on saturday bbq at my sisters can guarantee i will be hammered.  :Smile:

----------


## nedwalk

BEWTY MATE..I,LL HAVE ONE FOR YER OLD MAN TOO!!! :Friday:

----------


## bobo746

Good on ya mate i will be giving it my best as well.

----------


## nigelandjan

Go on Bob give it the biggun !

----------


## nigelandjan

Carefull though when Mau ,,,,,, dont burn your sausage  :Smile:

----------


## Carrabow

It is Sunday.... :bananaman: 




Burp

----------


## DrAndy

I have just opened a bottle of red wine

we  should finish it during the meal between the two of us; that is my normal amount to drink. Trouble is, some of the reds now are up to 13.5%, so quite strong

----------


## Carrabow

> I have just opened a bottle of red wine
> 
> we should finish it during the meal between the two of us; that is my normal amount to drink. Trouble is, some of the reds now are up to 13.5%, so quite strong


If you drink too much of that, you will have a splitting head ache in the morning. Make sure you drink 2 glasses of water before turning in.

----------


## Stumpy

I am whipping up some of my JP Mojito's for the GF as I type this. She had a tough day at the hospital and said she is tired as hell. 

I said "Me too"....  :rofl:  I rode my moto around and broke about half a dozen laws including running a BIB dragnet then sat with the moto cabbies and the bookie out in front my condo and looked at odds on some of the futbol games. Man these days can really wear a guy out........

Wonder what she will cook for dinner..... :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

> If you drink too much of that


nobody knows what that is; so if I don't have a headache, then I hadn't drunk enough?

----------


## Stinky

This lunch time I'm gonna treat myself to a half bottle of Russian Standard and bottle of ginger beer  :Beerchug:

----------


## rebbu

No drink for a month then every day for a month

----------


## Rigger

not onoung last night bitch so shut the fuck u[p

----------


## Loy Toy

> not onoung last night bitch so shut the fuck u[p


Oh dear.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I have just opened a bottle of red wine
> 
> we  should finish it during the meal between the two of us; that is my normal amount to drink. Trouble is, some of the reds now are up to 13.5%, so quite strong


Two bottles of this last night with dinner....



Feel remarkable well considering....

----------


## Rigger

drank ever gthing last night and going to drink it again today as the wife heading off and home lone khon kean stsrts

----------


## bsnub

:rofl:

----------


## Rigger

she just foked off, i think I should sleep before I go and make a cnut of my self again,  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> she just foked off, i think I should sleep before I go and make a cnut of my self again,


Steady as you go mate. Good idea to get some shut eye and then think it through.  :Smile:

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> she just foked off, i think I should sleep before I go and make a cnut of my self again,
> 
> 
> Steady as you go mate. Good idea to get some shut eye and then think it through.


 
Fok that shit, it raining and got the greastest female thread going and turned up and eyeing the top shelf.
It going to be a good one.  :bananaman:

----------


## nedwalk

> before I go and make a cnut of my self again


at least you won,t have to work too hard mate.. :Smile:

----------

